# Just in time for the holiday weekend



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

who's boat is that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

> who's boat is that?


A local guy posted it on the FS forum.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

thats a real bummer. how do you avoid these rocks? stay in the middle?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its only a flesh wound........


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I thought Tanner only fished the Goon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

> Its only a flesh wound........


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Guys on the FS forum said "JB Weld" ;D ;D ;D

Pinfish,

Tanner isn't this good.  

It's a 115 Yami.  

Talked to my Merc / Yami mechanic today and he told me the lower was only about 2K for that thing. With a lower for a Merc 25 going around 1600.00 to $1800.00 it sounded like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

ron have him call me. i might be able to get him one cheap


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

water cooled lower unit...


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Uh how much did you say a lower unit on a Merc 25 was?  It looks like he might have hit one of those cinder blocks instead of a rock. Did he confirm his hit? Man, I really had to hold my tongue on another forum about those cinder blocks. I can't even image folks throwing those out there like that.


----------

